# Mature Sulcata.



## Billna the 2 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello guys, I’m now looking for a mature Sulcata, male or female.
If you have one you want to sell just pm me the details and price.

thank you.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2020)

I know of two here for free, but that would be a loooooong drive.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tom said:


> I know of two here for free, but that would be a loooooong drive.


Ahh yeah, I’m all the way in SC haha.
Unless your ok with shipping via airport or something


----------



## turtlesteve (Jun 9, 2020)

What about these folks? https://www.pilotsnpaws.org/

Seems like there are lots of east coasters eager to take in mature sulcatas, and all the sulcatas that need homes are in California.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 3, 2020)

I believe @ALDABRAMAN periodically runs across large sulcatas in need of homes. He's in South Florida. Granted, that isn't as far of a drive as California...


----------



## mgvernon (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi! Are you still looking for a mature sulcata? I have an adult male I am looking to rehome. I am located in central Alabama.


----------

